# BIG FRANK



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

new shots


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

wow, how big is he? nice fish


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Altough I've seen pics of him before - he always seems to amaze me.

The one hell of a show peice, I bet your mates and visitors that see him have plenty to say?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

That is no fish!!!!!!!!!

That is a MONSTER FISH!!!!!

WOW

Every time i see pictures of him...i drool


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Whall Banner said:


> Altough I've seen pics of him before - he always seems to amaze me.
> 
> The one hell of a show peice, I bet your mates and visitors that see him have plenty to say?


Definately one hell of a fish. You won't believe the size of it. I thought I saw a huge fish when I saw a 14 inch Tern. Then I saw the exact same 14inch tern next to Frankenstein and it was nuts. 19 inch fish vs a 14 inch fish is just crazy. Frankenstein is one of a kind.

I saw him in person and was just drooling. Wes threw in some food but he wasn't hungry. And by food, I mean 4 fish filets.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Altough I've seen pics of him before - he always seems to amaze me.
> 
> The one hell of a show peice, I bet your mates and visitors that see him have plenty to say?


Definately one hell of a fish. You won't believe the size of it. I thought I saw a huge fish when I saw a 14 inch Tern. Then I saw the exact same 14inch tern next to Frankenstein and it was nuts. 19 inch fish vs a 14 inch fish is just crazy. Frankenstein is one of a kind.

I saw him in person and was just drooling. Wes threw in some food but he wasn't hungry. And by food, I mean 4 fish filets.
[/quote]
4 fish fillets? - Can you imagine the cost of keepy Frank over a year. I mean, this guy would eat me out of house and home.

I would like to see this guy in real.


----------



## DIESELMACK (Dec 14, 2005)

Frank is lookin good :nod:


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Holy moly that is one big ass fish....seen him before and glad to see he is still alive. That is one hell of chin bump though. You should trying covering the ends of your tanks so he can see he cant go any further!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice monster







he has kept his shape nicely,it's looking good


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

he looks like hes 10 inches to me.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

33truballa33 said:


> he looks like hes 10 inches to me.


if your rhom is 5"


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> he looks like hes 10 inches to me.


if your rhom is 5"
[/quote]

this is between u and me leave my rhom outta this ahah


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

why you call him BIG FRANK?
it seems he lost his coloration a bit.. why?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

NEKMEK said:


> why you call him BIG FRANK?
> it seems he lost his coloration a bit.. why?


hes big and his name is frankenstein. this pick was right after moving him to a 240g.
wes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NEKMEK said:


> why you call him BIG FRANK?
> it seems he lost his coloration a bit.. why?


Piranha King definately should have named him Tiny. 19inch piraya, next closest one is maybe 16 inches???


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

holy mother of god, that is awesome.
how active is he? does he swim around alot?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

What a beast. 
It's got to be exciting to move him...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> why you call him BIG FRANK?
> it seems he lost his coloration a bit.. why?


hes big and his name is frankenstein. this pick was right after moving him to a 240g.
wes
[/quote]

He looks gargantuan next to those feeder sized reds.

He is in a 240 now? Wasnt he in your 500gal?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO fuking huge ass fish

how big are those caribe?

Look like quarters compared to frank


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

sh*t man b.e.a.u.t.i.f.u.l fish.. where did you get him and at what size?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Frank looks good don't sell him.. Alex


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Wes,
Take a pic of holding an object next to Frank so people can get somewhat of an idea how huge this beast really is.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Wes,
> Take a pic of holding an object next to Frank so people can get somewhat of an idea how huge this beast really is.


We tried taking a picture of a two liter with Frankenstein behind it. (That was when he was in the 450)

In the 240, it might be easier though.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Ex0dus said:


> Wes,
> Take a pic of holding an object next to Frank so people can get somewhat of an idea how huge this beast really is.


thats what the 4" piranha are for.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Wes,

How does he do in the 240? Has to be tight for him.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

I like his chinbump. How old is he? Must be over 10 years old.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

holy sweet mother of mary that is one big piranha


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey man he looks hungry? feed him some cats








and shoot a video while you're at it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Now that is a killa!


----------



## cole27 (Jan 15, 2006)

*WONDA-FULL!*


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sumbitch! Lookit the size of that MONSTER!!!!!!
Goddamn!! That thing is Gigantic!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that fish is amazing as usual. do any of your smaller pygos ever turn into hoursdourvres (sp?) or is he a gentle giant with like species?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i've lost some, yes.
wes


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

not surprising. at least he's getting healthy "feeders" when he needs them.







he looks like he could swallow your fist with ease if he wanted to.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That truly is the KING of the Piranhas...It seriously is scary to look at...Just incredible.

((( J2 )))


----------



## goodbar (Mar 9, 2003)

How do you keep that beast from eating the smaller fish I lost many 6-8 reds to my 12-14inch pygos that fish looks like he would eat a 12 inch fish no problem


----------



## TheKingFish (Dec 21, 2005)

WOW


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I was wondering if Piraya _really_ get as big as they say they do, and there's my answer.

That's as impressive as it gets. First and foremost, I love em big, and that big guy would be like the _Holy Grail_ to me.

May I ask, did you have to put in a special order for a really big Piraya, or did George just happen to get one in?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, Frank could gobble up those Cariba like M&M's








That fish really is something else


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

i was thinking (rare event) and i think You should call him HUGE FRANK!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sick


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if that thing ever makes an appearance in POTM its got my vote, hell you could use a disposible and ill still vote for that thing. if i EVER come to the motor city i HAVE to see the legend of frakinstein


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice pics wes, nice to finally get some quality ones of this beast.

honestly guys, these pics do not do this fish justice. If you think he looks big in the pics imagine this: A large pizza that is around 5" thick swimmin in your fish tank. He is absolutly amazing, and just look at him, other than the chinbump this fish is flawless.

What did you do with the 450 gallon that he was in wes?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks guys, i sold the 450 to Largemouth.
wes


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

more pics is needed







also why did you sell the 450???


----------



## L-Train (Jan 24, 2006)

WOW. That is one impressive fish I must say. Monster in size but he looks likda friendly with his huge forehead. What size was he when you got him? Please get a video of him feeding I would be really interested in seeing that


----------

